# Best Speaker Placement?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, Im new to home theatre systems. I recently bought a HTiB, the Yamaha YHT-585BL to be exact. I have it set up with the surround speakers in a temporary position. I want to mount them on the wall, but Im not sure where the best spot would be to mount them.

I have attached a quick, rough sketch of how my living room is set up. I basically want to mount the rear speakers somewhere that they will sound best no matter where Im sitting. I know the ideal setup is to have the speakers mounted so you sit directly in the center, but thats not possible in my situation. Basically Im looking for some advice from you experts on where to mount the rear speakers to get the best sound.

Thanks.

By the way, the center speaker is under the TV on the TV stand, not in front of the TV like the picture shows.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well your room layout is defiantly not ideal but in your case I would put the one rear speaker next to the opening in the corner at the rear of the room and the other one along the long wall near the back as well. Mount them up just above head hight and toe-in slightly.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> well your room layout is defiantly not ideal but in your case I would put the one rear speaker next to the opening in the corner at the rear of the room and the other one along the long wall near the back as well. Mount them up just above head hight and toe-in slightly.


Welcome to the Shack!

I agree with this suggestion. Due to your seating positions it will be hard to get every seat to sound perfect, but this compromise will give everyone a good experience.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Tony and Andrew ... after you install the speakers, run YPAO (auto calibration) and let the receiver adjust the speaker levels, if possible manually adjust anything to your personal taste :yes::yes: (most of the time you need to change the speaker distance, size small instead of large and subwoofer crossover).

Oh ... Welcome to the forum :wave::wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Before I start drilling holes in the wall, I just wanted to clarify where exactly your talking about. Im pretty sure I know where your talking about. I marked the picture with the dark blue X where I think your talking about.

Again, thank you for the help. I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mfk5331 said:


> Thanks for all the help. Before I start drilling holes in the wall, I just wanted to clarify where exactly your talking about. Im pretty sure I know where your talking about. I marked the picture with the dark blue X where I think your talking about...


I was thinking one on the middle of the wall between kitchen and master (unless is a half wall) and the other on the middle of the long wall :scratchhead: ... 

Is there any way you can change the placement of seats, TV, etc.???? ... I was thinking moving the TV to the narrow wall near the bedroom doors ....:huh: ... you can position the sofa in front of the TV (this will be your main seat) and the love seat against the main door wall ... but I don't know if you have windows there (I'm sure you do) ... if you move the seats, the surrounds can be placed against each long wall :yes::yes: ... another option is, leave it the way you have it now, and use stands to place the speakers, one behind each sofa :huh:


----------

